# Webley 3fer!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Finally got a Webley model 83 w/a 'palm swell' grip to compliment the others w/slimmer ones. All 455cf, and yes it will be a shooter! I know how much everyone loves Webleys so enjoy!(ha!):smt082


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice,,
:smt1099


----------

